# Submitted EOI with 65 Points for Software Engineer - 261313 on 17/1/2014



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I am a newbie here, I got a positive assessment on 16/1/2014 under 261313 Software Engineer Code and they have recognized 5 out of my 7 years experience.
And have submitted EOI claiming 65 points for 189 - Skilled Migration on 17/1/2014. Can you guys please share your experience who are in the same situation as mine.

And any idea as to when can i get the invite.


Summary :
ACS Applied - 5th Oct 2013.
ACS Results - 16th Jan 2014.
IELTS - R - 7.5,L - 7.5,W - 7,S - 7 (Overall 7)
EOI Submitted - 17th Jan 2014.
Awaiting for an invite :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

Good luck buddy.. :thumb:


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks mate !! Fingers crossed


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all,
Please provide me some feedback here, as i am awaiting to know your experiences.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi All,
> I am a newbie here, I got a positive assessment on 16/1/2014 under 261313 Software Engineer Code and they have recognized 5 out of my 7 years experience.
> And have submitted EOI claiming 65 points for 189 - Skilled Migration on 17/1/2014. Can you guys please share your experience who are in the same situation as mine.
> 
> ...


Most likely in this round itself.


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

hi,
can anybody please tell me what is fee/charges for ACS..??
Regards,
Sumeet


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Must be exciting to submit and EOI! Good luck Bro. :juggle:


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

bliss said:


> Most likely in this round itself.


Thanks a lot bliss , I am hoping I would get luck within the next two rounds . Fingers crossed


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Must be exciting to submit and EOI! Good luck Bro. :juggle:


thanks mate !!


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

*Invited to apply for Visa - 189*

Hi Folks, 
I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.:yo::yo::yo:

Summary :
ACS Applied - 5th Oct 2013.
ACS Assessment received - 16th Jan 2014
IELTS - Test given on 12th Nov, results - L 7.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.
EOI Submitted - 17th jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.
Invite Received - 27th jan 2014.

Will apply for Visa within next 2 weeks.

Can anyone in the same situation lemme know how long would it take now to get a visa once applied ?

Regards
Suhas.


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

*Have reapplied for EOI*

Folks,
I had to let go my Visa Invite which i had received in March, and have reapplied again yesterday with 65 points. Howz the trend going on ? Will i get a invite in the next round ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

with 65, u will get it next round


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

kingcantona7 said:


> with 65, u will get it next round


Looking from last year rounds .. in august and september 261313 needed 65


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hi !*



expatingtoaus said:


> Folks,
> I had to let go my Visa Invite which i had received in March, and have reapplied again yesterday with 65 points. Howz the trend going on ? Will i get a invite in the next round ?


GOOD LUCK to you - SUHAS.
Hope to see U - posting the good news here - shortly !!


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

*Congrats*



expatingtoaus said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
> I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> ...


This is so exciting, congratulations!!! I'm just waiting for my IELTS official result come home so that I can submit my EOI. I'm in the same situation - 65 points - but applying for ICT Business Analyst. Will cross my finger soon!


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
> I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> ...



Congrats Mate,
I am planning for 189, can you tell me whats your qualification, and how did you got your points in each sections?


----------

